# التركيب الصحيح والعلمي لمطهر الديتول



## mohammadelrayees (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​اليوم اجلب لكم الطريقة العلمية والصحيحة لمطهر الديتول 
وهذة الطريقة اعمل بها من فترة كبيرة وللة الحمد وهذا العلم هو من عند اللة وحدة والفضل كلة للة
بسم اللة نبدا
الخلطة لعمل 100لتر ديتول طبي 
المكونات 
1 - 12 لتر كحول ايزو بروبانول
2 -9 لتر باين او زيت صنوبر 
3 -6.5 كيلو زيت خروع نقي
4 - 950 جرام صودا كاوية تركيز 98%
5 -750ملم اوليك اسيد
6 - ماء لتكملة الخلطة لي 100لتر وحبذا لو ما مقطر
7 - 4.800 كيلو من المادة الفعالة وهي الكلوروكسيلينول او ال pcmx 
8 - مقدار بسيط من لون الكاراميل

تلك هي المكونات واليكم الطريقة 
يخلط الكحول بزيت الخروع و يقلب جيدا حتى تمام الامتزاج 
تذاب الصودا الكاوية في 2 لتر من ماء التحضير 
وبعدها تسكب على مزيج الزيت والكحول وتقلب جيدا ثم تترك لتتم عملية التصبن والتي تستمر لمدة لا تقل عن 12 ساعة
بعد اتمام عملية التصبن والتي هي قابلية تخفيف زيت الخروع المتصبن بالماء بنسبة 100% دون تكعر يعني 100 ملم زيت تاخد 100 ملم ماء والزيت لايتعكر 
وعموما الوقت المذكور اعلاة هو سامح لعملية التصبن بالكامل 
يضاف الماء ليكتمل المزيج الى 85 لتر ويقلب جيدا 
يضاف الاوليك اسيد ويقلب جيدا
يضاف بعدها زيت الصنوبر ويقلب المزيج جيدا 
ومن الطبيعي ان يحدث تعكر لان زيت الصنوبر الموجود في السوق غير نقي 
لكن العكارة ستزول بالوقت والتقليب و 90 % من الباين الموجود في السوق الان اقصد زيت الصنوبر مغشوش والطريقة اللى ذكرتها لكم ههي للتعامل مع الزيت الموجود في الوقت الراهن 
اما اذا وجدت زيت صونبر طبي ونقي فالمقاديير بتنقص قليلا من الايزو ليصبح 10 لتر و زيت الصنوبر 10 لتر 
يضاف بعد ذلك المادة الفعالة ويقلب المنتج جيدا ويضاف اللون ويتر فترة زمنية مايقرب من يومين مع تكرار التقليب كل حين لكي تزول العكارة الموجودة بسبب ردائة زيت الصنوبر الموجود الان التقليب جيدا ومرات عديدة 7 او 8 مرات في اليوم ولو حصلت على زيت نقي لن تحتاج لكل هذا 
المنتج طبي و مستحلب للماء ولا يختلف عن منتج ريكيت بنكيزر ابدا 
تلك هي الطريقة بالكامل ونستودعكم اللة 
لا اسالكم الا الدعاء لي ولوالدي ​


----------



## البلاتين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك .. ورحمك ووالديك .. والمسلمين .. شكرا لك ..

ولك هذه الطريقة مع وجود الباين غير النقي بالاسواق .. عمليةانتاجها مرهقة .. وتكاليفها اعلى .. لان مثل اانتاج طن واحد يحتاج الى عملية 3 ايام لانتاجها والتعبئة والتغليف يوم واحد .. 4 ايام لطن او لـ2000عبوة سعة500مل مثلاً .. غير مجدية وغير اقتصادية مع المصانع الصغيرة ..
لك الود 

ونكرر الافادات القيمة ..


----------



## mohammadelrayees (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
بالنسبة للكمية المذكورة اعلاة ممكن نبدا بعشرة لتر كتجربة لان سعر اللتر كتكلفة بيصل الى 12 جنية 
وبالنسبة لاختبار زيت الصنوبر من حيث الجودة اليكم الطريقة 
امزج 120ملم من الايزو بروبانول في 65 جرام من زيت الخروع وتقلب جيدا 
نذيب 9.5 جرام من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم تركيز 98% في 20 ملم ماء 
ثم ضع محلول الصودا الى مزيج الزيت و الكحول ويقلب جيدا 
وتترك الخلطة لمدة ساعتين بالاكثر 
يضف بعدها 7.5 ملم من الاوليك اسيد ويقلب المزيج ويكمل بالماء الى 900 ملم 
خذ 90 ملم من المزيج السابق و اخلطة بي 9 ملم من زيت الصنوبر pine oil ويقلب جيدا 
اذا حدث تعكر اعرف ان الزيت بجودة رديئة 
واذا نتج لنا محلول رائق فجودة الزيت تمام 
وعلى فكرة ال pcmx بيروق المنتج على المدى 



*


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم محمد
لك منى كل تقدير واحترام على اهتمامك بالموضوع
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على الجهود


----------



## fadiza17 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني لكم منى كل الشكر والتقدير ولكن الا توجد طريقة ارخص واسهل نرجوا الافادة


----------



## رحمه4 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعا بنا وبكم الاسلام والمسلمين.


----------



## يوسف الغريب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مع الاخ فادى هذة طريقة مكلفة الا توجد طريقة ارخص واسهل نرجوا الافادة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*طريقة ارخص في ماذا التكلفة انا ذكرت ان المنتج هو تماما مثل منتج الشركة ولا يختالف عنة شيئ ابدا بل اقوى في رائحتة وتطهيرة وانا ابيعة لمزارع الدواجن ويفضلونه على اي مطهر اخر 
وبعد ذلك نحسبة تمام سعر تكلفة الكيلو لو قلنا انة بالكثير13 جنية سعر الكيلو في الشركة اكثر من 30 جنية
يعني لو قمنا بتعبئة المنتج 500 ملم وبيعناة بي 9 جنية ارخص بكتير من ال 500 ملم المنتجة من الشركة والتي تباع بي 18 جنية وسعر العبوة الخاصة بك اقل من سعر العبوة ال 250 ملم مش ال500 على ما اعتقد ان المنتج ارخص 
بالبنسبة لصعوبة التصنيع انا لا اجد بة صعوبة وذكرت لكم الطريقة بالتفصيل 
ونبدابتصنيع اكيلو كتجربة لكي نفك عقدة التركيبة ولو لم تنجح انا معكم ونجرب اخرى وهكذا


*


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومايهمنا هوا الطريقة الصحيحة للتصنيع وليس التكلفة 
المهم المعرفة
واستمر فى العطاء


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (13 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا عتد حضرتك حق
النتيجه مربحه
وشكرا لك


----------



## حسين مرجان (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اين أجد مادة الكلوركسيلنيول لأنى لم أجدها فى شارع الجيش ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## امقران (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

بالفعل نحتاج الى مشاركات مختصرة ومفيدة

مزيد من العمل والتوفيق من الله


----------



## mohammadelrayees (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*تجد مادة الكلورواكسيلينول وتعرف باسم ال pcmx عند 
شارع الجيش *


----------



## روبي صابون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​
> اليوم اجلب لكم الطريقة العلمية والصحيحة لمطهر الديتول
> وهذة الطريقة اعمل بها من فترة كبيرة وللة الحمد وهذا العلم هو من عند اللة وحدة والفضل كلة للة
> بسم اللة نبدا
> ...


 اخي الفاضل اريد تركيب عملي جيد للبيع في محل اى المطلوب منك ياخي الفاضل عمل كميات


----------



## روبي صابون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل اريدبعض التركيبات للبيع في المحال مثل 1الديتول2كلوركس الوان3جلانس4مزيل صاد مع العلم انا عندى محل في مناطق شعبي


----------



## روبي صابون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

:34::33:


روبي صابون قال:


> اخي الفاضل اريدبعض التركيبات للبيع في المحال مثل 1الديتول2كلوركس الوان3جلانس4مزيل صاد مع العلم انا عندى محل في مناطق شعبي


:31:
استاذى العزيز ارجومنك الرد في اسرع وقت نظراللهمي


----------



## fadiza17 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي محمد انت معاك حق المهم النوعية ولكن ايضا لا تنسى ان الشعبي بيسندا شوية وبعدن عاوز اسالك : الطريقة دي ممكن ما تزبط من اول مرة لية؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 سبتمبر 2009)

_الاخ الفاضل روبي بالنسبة للديتول المركز عندك الطريقة كاملة ولو عايز تعمل كميات اقل مثلا اقسم الكميات على 10 ولوعايز تعمل كميات اكبر من المكتوبة في الطريقة عندك اضرب في 10 مثلا _
_دا بالنسبة للكميات _


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعا بنا وبكم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## المهندسه ليى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مكشور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## amir (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
واتمني لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## مني حكايات (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا بشكرك علي الطريقة الموضحة 
اريد معرفة المقادير المناسبة بالنسب الموضحة لطريقة عمل الديتول لكمية 1 كيلو جرام فقط
كتجربة أخي الفاضل 
بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا 
الله يرضي عنك وعن والدك ووالدتك وأمة المسلمين 
اللهم أرحم وأغفر وأعفي عن المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم وألأموات


----------



## mohammadelrayees (1 أكتوبر 2009)

القاديير الازمة لعمل واحد كيلو هي كالاتي
120 ملم كحول ايزو بروبانول
90 ملم باين اويل 
6.5 جرام زيت خروع
9.5 جرام صودا 
7.5 ملم اوليك اسيد 
48جرام pcmx
وتكمل التركيبة بالماء حتى واحد كيلو ومن الملاحظ اننا سنحتاج الى ميزان حساسيتة 0.1جرام وهو متوافر في الاسواق وسعرة في متناول الجميع يتراوح من 275 الى 300 جنية وهو مهم للتجارب ولشغلنا في الكيمياء
وبالنسبة للسوائل التى مثل حمض الاوليلك من الممكن معايرتها بالسرنجة او الابرة كما تسمى في بعض الدول​


----------



## abdallah bana (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*تجربه لصنع الديتول*

:19:أخي الفاضل محمد الريس تحية مباركة طيبة من عند الله وبعد:11:
فأني أثناء تجربتي لعمل منتج الديتول فأني بعد أذابة زيت الخروع في iso propanol ووضع الصودا السائله وبعد تركهم للمده الازمه وعند وضع الماء أصبح المحلول لدي يشبه اللبن فما هو السبب , كما أني جربت عمل الديتول بطريقة أخري فأني سخنت محلول الزيت مع الصودا لأتما عملية التصبن فهل هذا صحيح:86:


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز /
mohammadelrayees 
بارك الله فيك واصلح لك والديك آمين آمين آمين


----------



## mohammadelrayees (2 أكتوبر 2009)

_طريقة عمل تصبن لزيت الخروع_
_يتم اذابة 6.5 جرام زيت خروع في 120 ملم كحول ايزو بروبانول بالتقليب الجيد _
_بعدها يذاب 9.5 جرام صودا كاوية تركيز 98% في 20 ملم ماء وتقلب حتى تذوب تماما_
_نضع الصودا المذابة على محلول الخروع والكحول ويقلب جيدا بملعقة خشبية _
_التقليب يكون في اتجاة واحد ومستمر لمدة دقيقة مثلا_
_يترك الخليط مدة ساعة تقريبا ليتصبن ثم يضاف الماء قليلا قليلا والتقليب المستمر _
_وكمية الماء المضافة تكون 700 ملم _​


----------



## fantomas (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك كل خير


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز محمد الريس -- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
رجاء التعليق على الآتي ولك شكري و امتناني 
2 -9 لتر باين او زيت صنوبر ( كما جاء بطريقة التحضير )
اما اذا وجدت زيت صونبر طبي ونقي فالمقاديير بتنقص قليلا من الايزو ليصبح 10 لتر و زيت الصنوبر 10 لتر 
في انتظار التعليق
اخوك في الله محمد الكيميائي


----------



## mohammadelrayees (3 أكتوبر 2009)

زيت الصنوبر الغير نقي بنضر نقلل نسبة ونزود نسبة الايزو حتى تزول العكارة مع التقليب وفي وقت سريع 
وبالنسبة للزيت النقي فلا داعي من للتقليل فالنسبة 10 % و 10% من كلاهما وهنا لاتحدث عكارة ابدا 
ولو افترضنا اننا استخدمنا نسبة 10 و 10 على زيت غير نقي لن تزول العكارة الا بعد جها كبير ووقت طويل
فلابد من رفع نسبةالايزو وخفض نسبة الباين


----------



## موسى الغرير (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وانشالله سوف اقوم بتجربتها هذا الاسبوع


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكرك على هذا الجهد الطيب اعزك اللة انت ووالديك فى الدنيا والاخرة وبارك لكما فى الرزق والصحة والعمر وجزاكم بفضلة وسعة رزقة فى الدنيا وجزاكم الفردوس الاعلى هو ولى ذلك والقادر علية امين امين


----------



## abdallah bana (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*سؤال هام للغايه*

أخي في الله محمد الريس , برجاء الاهتمام بسؤالي والرد عليه لآنني في حيرة من أمري فأنه بعد تحضير الديتول بالطريقه الموضحه فأنه بعد تحضير المحلول ظهر بالمنتج 2 immiscible phases مما يجعلن أضيف مادة np9 وكنت قد قرأت أن nonionic surfactant تقلل من كفاءة pcmx فما الحل , وأسال الله عز وجل أي يبارك لك في وقتك وأيمانك وأن يسكن والديك الفردوس الاعلي من الجنه


----------



## صلاح الدين (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخوي وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك 

ورحم اللة والديك وسائر انباء المسلمين


----------



## mohammadelrayees (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاخ عبد الله الطريقة انا ذكرتها بالتفصيل ووضحت ان المشكلة التي ستواجة كل منا هي زيت الصنوبر لانة من ساعة موضوع انفلونزا الخنزير وزيت الصنوبر اصبح علية اقبال كبير وبدا يتغش
واذا حصلت على زيت نقي مش هتلاقي اي مشكلة في التركيبة ولازم التصبن ياخد وقتة والتصبن دا من غير تسخين زي ما بيعتقد البعض 
*


----------



## commando (21 أكتوبر 2009)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​
> اليوم اجلب لكم الطريقة العلمية والصحيحة لمطهر الديتول
> وهذة الطريقة اعمل بها من فترة كبيرة وللة الحمد وهذا العلم هو من عند اللة وحدة والفضل كلة للة
> بسم اللة نبدا
> ...


 
اولا اشكر حضرتك على الموضوع الجميل واخب ان استفسر من سيادتك على تكلفة الواحد كيلو جرام كم تتكلف من السعر ومن اى مكان فى القاهرة تشترى هذه المكونات لعمل 1 واحد كيلو جرام واشكرك على موضوعك


----------



## phyyyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

* مشكورين جدا على المجهود الرائع
*​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يتراوح سعر تكلفة اللتر من بين 12.5 و ال 13.5 وبالنسبة للخامات موجودة في شارع الجيش


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر على التركيبة والمجهود الجميل والرائع فى المنتدى مع الشكر


----------



## mohammadelrayees (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
من يريد ان يحد من التكلفة بامكانة استخدام بدل الايزو بروبانول السبرتوالاحمر المركز وموجود عند مصنع السكر بالحواميدية ونسبة الكحول هتكون 13% واكرر المركز 
وبالنسبة للباين انا وجدت شركة عندها كيماويات كتيرة وعندهم الباين بي 30 جنية 
ولجل الامانة انا لسة ماجربتوش واما اجربة ارد عليكم في جودة وطبعا لو طلع كويس هيفرق معانا 10 جنية في الكيلو
سوى الدعاء لي بالخير وصلاح وسائر المسلمين


----------



## fadiza17 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز محمد نشكر لك مجهودك وجزاك الله كل خير وعافاك 
ارجو منك ان تشرح خلطات الشامبو المختلفة اذا امكن


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*تركيب الشامبو ستجده في عدة مواضع في المنتدى وانا لا استطيع ان اوافيك بتركيبة ليس لدي بها خبرة الا البسيط*


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

ممكن اعرف فائدة الاوليك اسيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وممكن نستبدله او نشيله خالص

ومتى نضع الكلوروزيلنول ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل ممكن نستعمل مشتقات اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟وماهى؟؟؟؟

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammadelrayees (2 يناير 2010)

*الاخوة الكرام انا مش عاف الكل بيستغرب من اضافة الحمض الدهني واية لازمتة 
لازمتة انة ضروري لاكمال عملية تصبن زيت الخروع و كذلك الحد من قلوية المنتج 
ويوضع الكلورواكسيلينول في اخر مرحلة من التركيب*


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير أخي الفاضل 
شرحك وتفصيلك ممتاز

أنا أفضل دوما أن يكون المنتج ذو جودة عالية (دقة في المقادير والصناعة)
و إن كان المردود الاقتصادي متواضع (أن يكون منطقي و يوّفي الجهد المبذول)

المهم أن تكسب ثقة و رضى من تتعامل معهم

هذا يعود عليك بالسمعة الطيبة و الأجر الطيب 

" وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون "

إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً أن يتقنه [ فيما معناه ]

أخي الفاضل لا أعلم إن كان طلبي في مجال عملك و علمك

لكن هل لي بطلب طريقة صناعة كريم واقي شمسي
(مكونات و مقادير و طريقة بدقة )
بارك الله فيكم و أقر عينكم برضى والديكم وأقر عينهم بالجنة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (5 يناير 2010)

الأخ محمد الريس ما شاء الله عليك
تابعت كل الردود
ويبدو لي أن بالك طويل - كثر الله من أمثالك-

ولك أجر كل من استفاد وسيتفيد بإذن الله


----------



## رامي الزيني (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## herb (7 يناير 2010)

هل إضافة جزء من الديتول النهائى الى الماء للاستعمال يكون سائل رايق ام سائل معكر غالب عليه اللون الابيض؟؟؟؟؟؟

اقصد المحلول النهائى للديتول 
هل عند الاستعمال يكون محلول ابيض معكر

ولماذا يختلف لون الديتول فى الاسواق حتى من نفس الشركة

اقصد الديتول السائل وليس المنظف المحتوى على صابون

ماهى مقاييس الديتول الصح

لماذا نجد فى الاسواق ديتول رايق وشفاف 
واخرمعكر بسيط
مع ان المعكر باسم ديتول

ما هى درجة القلوية او الحموضة للمنتج النهائى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما هى المقاييس الاخرى للديتول

هل نستعمل 

pot. hydroxide


or 

sod. hydroxide


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

الاخ herb التركيبة المذكورة انفا انا ذكرتها بالتفصيل والتعكيرة اللي انت بتتكلم عليها سببها ردائة نوع الباين 
ولان يوجد باين جيدجدا ولا يسبب تعكير وبيكون المنتج رائق مث الزجاج


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

أعلانات ................ رد مخالف


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبك ولأهلك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (8 فبراير 2010)

بالله عليك انا لسة مسجل فالمنتدى وانا تابعت موضوعك وردود الاخوه عليه اناع اوز اعرف الاستحلاب من عملية التصبن ولا من المادة الفعالة الكلور كسيلنيول


----------



## mohammadelrayees (9 فبراير 2010)

الاستحلاب يكون بسبب عملية التصبن لزيت الخروع


----------



## العجمىى (9 فبراير 2010)

مكنتش متوقع ترد علي جزاك الله الخير الكثير
الماد الفعالة عندى فى الاسكندرية مبتبعش هل عند ك معلومة بشىء متوفر بديلة لها وبارك الله فيك
ولو موضعتش المادة الفعالة تفشل العملية كلها ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## العجمىى (20 فبراير 2010)

لوسمحتوا انا عملت 4 كيلو زيت خروع + 7 كيلو ايزوبروبانول+750 جرام صودا قشور لعملية التصبن ولكن الموضوع فشل فانا عاوز اعرف المقياس الصحيح فمثلا انا بضبط الصابون بالph فما المقياس فى عملية التصبن


----------



## mimfarahat (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكورين لجهودكم


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

*اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## sam1982 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و لك و عليك أخي الكريم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب 

معلومات مفيدة و قيمة جداً , و جهد يستحق الشكر والثناء

تحياتي وأحترامي لشخصكم الكريم ​


----------



## ك/ محمود جمال (7 مايو 2011)

تركيبة مطهر اليود لمزارع الدواجن


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 يونيو 2011)

*مشكورين جدا على الجهود*​


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة و جهد مبارك و يمكننا المساعدة من خلال الميل نظراً لضيق الوقت كباحثين من التواجد بالمنتدى بانتظام [email protected]


----------



## khalil3010 (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم , ياريت لو في حدا يدلني عن أماكن بيع هذه المكونات في جدة السعودية :18: :11:​


----------



## صفدي (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير
صحة التركيب والدقة مقدمة عن التكلفة


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

اشكر كل من قام بالكتابة فى هذا الموضوع حيث اننى استفدت كثيرا


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (27 نوفمبر 2011)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> ومن الملاحظ اننا سنحتاج الى ميزان حساسيتة 0.1جرام وهو متوافر في الاسواق وسعرة في متناول الجميع يتراوح من 275 الى 300 جنية وهو مهم للتجارب ولشغلنا في الكيمياء
> وبالنسبة للسوائل التى مثل حمض الاوليلك من الممكن معايرتها بالسرنجة او الابرة كما تسمى في بعض الدول​


* الأخ العزيز / محمد الريس وجميع الأخوة الأحباء أعضاء المنتدى 

أريد أن أتعرف على مكان أو أماكن بيع الميزان الحساس ( حساسية 1 جرام ) ولكم من جزيل الشكر...
*​*طابت أوقاتكم ....وجزاكم الله خيراً.*​


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أخى الأستاذ / محمد الريس

وصلتنى رسالتك على الخاص ...
أشكر لك إهتمامك وكرمك الزائد ... جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## محمد عزيزية (14 ديسمبر 2011)

_*دعائي بالتوفيق لك ولكل زملائنا المهندسين ولكل انسان يحاول تقديم الفائدةو التوفيق والاستمرارية والتقدم الى الامام*_


----------



## تمورة (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## aly25hassan (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير
لى طلب عند حضرتك ممكم تركيبة مطهر اليود لمزارع الدوجن 
ضروى*


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed elalfy (6 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن نددوب زيت الصنوبر بالسيماسول قبل مايوضع فى الماء


----------



## المحب لدينه (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ما عقمت أمة أنجبت أمثالك فلك مني كل الحب و التقدير


----------



## gk12 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك أريد التفاعلات الكيمائىة بين مكونات الديتول و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> بالنسبة للكمية المذكورة اعلاة ممكن نبدا بعشرة لتر كتجربة لان سعر اللتر كتكلفة بيصل الى 12 جنية
> وبالنسبة لاختبار زيت الصنوبر من حيث الجودة اليكم الطريقة
> امزج 120ملم من الايزو بروبانول في 65 جرام من زيت الخروع وتقلب جيدا
> ...



اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات / مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> _طريقة عمل تصبن لزيت الخروع_
> _يتم اذابة 6.5 جرام زيت خروع في 120 ملم كحول ايزو بروبانول بالتقليب الجيد _
> _بعدها يذاب 9.5 جرام صودا كاوية تركيز 98% في 20 ملم ماء وتقلب حتى تذوب تماما_
> _نضع الصودا المذابة على محلول الخروع والكحول ويقلب جيدا بملعقة خشبية _
> ...


بارك الله فيك وجزالك كل خير


----------



## mohammedrady (2 يناير 2017)

good done


----------



## osamasaad (8 فبراير 2017)

موضوع رائع ربنا يذيدك علما


----------



## احمد ابوشادى (5 أبريل 2017)

لا يشترط تسخين وعايز حد من مصر بينتج الديتول المستحلب


----------



## احمد ابوشادى (7 أبريل 2017)

لازم تسخين ولا ممكن علي البارد


----------



## falconsky2008 (1 مايو 2017)

بارك الله فيك وأثابك الجنة


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (2 مايو 2017)

الاخوه الافاضل
اريد عمل مطهر قوى لمزارع الدواجن ضد الفيروسات والبكتريا ويكون له القوه التطهريه لمطهر th4 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بيومي 123 (9 نوفمبر 2017)

بالتوفيق وننتظر المزيد


----------

